# Intro



## Slihn (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello all.I am new to this forum and I just wanted to introduce my self. I have been practicing Traditional/Mordern Muay Thai at the Wu-te school (Germany) for about a year and a half now. The very first day I walked into the gym I feel in love with the art.It is no elegently brutal in such a beautiful fashion.I have not fought in an Mauy Thai bouts yet,but I am now training vigoursly for an an up coming bout.
                  In the past I have studied other styles:Japanese Jujitsu, Bujinkan Budo Taijitsu ,Iaido and some free style pit fighting ;although I have not forgotten their teachings;Muay Thai is now my base style and for me all of the other arts stem from it.I think that once a Martial Artist has become adapt in his/her base style; he or she can benefit from learn something(or at least becoming fimilar with)from other styles.
                    I am also very instrested in Zen Meditation and reading text on the Philosophical Code of Honor(Bushido).Well I hope to be exchanging ideals on this forum soon!

-Good Training!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome!: :wavey:  I would love to read your insights from your experience.  

- Ceicei


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2006)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome bud


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT
Terry


----------



## bydand (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Lots of great people here. look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## still learning (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.........Aloha


----------



## Henderson (Apr 6, 2006)

Hallo!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Slihn! great to have you aboard!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## green meanie (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Slihn (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys ,you all have made me feel welcomed here;I have notice that there is a very friendly atmosphere on this forum and I like that! 


-Good Trianing!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 7, 2006)

Hallo!
Willkommen


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome  Yes we are very friendly here ~!!

Enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 7, 2006)

:wavey: Welcome to MT.  Nice Avatar


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the board, have fun!


----------



## Slihn (Apr 8, 2006)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> :wavey: Welcome to MT. Nice Avatar


 
Thanks,I took the picture myself and thought that inverting it might look cool. I like to work around with special effects on the computer.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome!! Lived in Germany for a few years and looking forward to going back for a visit. Tchuss!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 10, 2006)

Willkommen nach MT, Slihn!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk and happy posting!


----------

